
M.I.T. Taking Student Blogs to Nth Degree - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/02/education/02blogs.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
tybris
> Internet Relay for real-time messaging

It seems like they have an IRC channel and the editor thinks it is something
really fancy. Maybe we should have told more people about IRC at some point.

~~~
Anon84
IRC was actually (almost) mainstream in Portugal as a way of meeting/hooking
up with people online before MSN and Facebook took over the "meat market".

------
bootload
_"... M.I.T. chooses its bloggers through a contest, in which applicants
submit samples of their writing. 'The annual blogger selection is like the
admissions office’s own running of the bulls' ..."_

Which sort of sucks. Admissions choosing who is the best writer and
meritocracy, don't go hand in hand.

~~~
patio11
I would not expect meritocracy from the admissions office of a selective
American university. When it happens it is a side effect of a process that is
more about fulfilling institutional imperatives, including flattering the
admissions's office view of itself as an agent for social change.

